# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  SUCHE SURF-FREUNDE IN MARBURG UND UMGEBUNG

## seb4you

Hallo zusammen,*

da ich seit diesem Jahr aktiv das Windsurfen angegeben bin und nun eigenes Equipment besitze daher auch flexiebler geworden bin, suche ich nach Leuten die aus der Ecke (Marburg-Hessen) kommen. Ich will mich Austauschen, gemeinsam Surfen o.. Knnen gern ne Whatsapp oder FB Gruppe grnden und vielleicht noch den einen anderen zum surfen bringen. Ich wrde mich freuen wenn was rumkommt. LG aus Amneburg

----------


## JOK

Moin, super idee bin dabei. Habe dir ne PM geschrieben.  Gru Jan

----------


## Schnarcher

Hallo ihr Beiden,

ich bin aus Homberg. Es gibt bei Kirchhain einen Segel- und Surfsee, dort bin ich auch.
Hier der Link falls ihr Interesse habt: http://www.windsurfen-segeln.de/
Sonst knnt ihr mir auch gerne ne PN schreiben.

----------


## seb4you

Hi Schnarcher, Hi Jan, freue mich ber eure posts, da wren wir schon mal zu dritt  :Happy:  Schnarcher wir knnen gern ne whatsapp Gruppen grnden wenn du lust hast, kannst mir per pn deine nr senden. Jan seine hab ich schon.

Lg ich freue mich auf mehr

----------


## seb4you

hey Leute wir haben in FB eine Gruppe dazu erffnet, interessenten sind dazu herzlich Willkommen.Die Gruppe heisst "Windsurfen Hessen".
Hang loose

----------


## lumpii1

Hi es gab mal eine Gruppe Windsurfreunde Rhein/Main (oder so hnlich) hies irgendwann nur noch Windsurffreunde und jetzt glaube ich La Playa Biblis. Dort tummeln sich im wesentlichen die Leute aus Hessen viele aus der Umgebung Darmstadt (Biblis See, sehr guter Spot in Hessen!).
Dort haben wir es hinbekommen mal alle Zusammen im Herbst zum Brouwersdam zu fahren.
Durch die Umbenennung ist es aber nicht mehr so leicht gezielt die Leute aus der nheren Umgebung anzusprechen.
Aber evtl geht ja jetzt was mit Windsurfen Hessen.

----------


## seb4you

Wenn du Hesse bist trete bei  :Happy:  bist herzlich willkommen. Lg

----------

